# Anyone interested in a fantastic football academy by a pro british footballer? age 3+



## gg277 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wondering if anyone would be interested in fantastic new football academy for childrean age 3+? It would be taught by a professional football player who is british and playing professionally on the Island. He has great experience and has even played Internationally. If you are interested where are you as hoping to set up classes in various places on the island.


----------



## dale.vine (Aug 11, 2010)

*Football*



gg277 said:


> Wondering if anyone would be interested in fantastic new football academy for childrean age 3+? It would be taught by a professional football player who is british and playing professionally on the Island. He has great experience and has even played Internationally. If you are interested where are you as hoping to set up classes in various places on the island.


Hello,

I have recently moved here myself from the Uk and played for Wolverhampton Wanderers to academy level back home before an ankle break ended my career there. Played semi-professional after that until moving here to Limassol. I would be interested in helping out assisting with coaching children and also with finding areas of interest for the classes on the island. If your interested please let me know.

Also who is it your playing for on the island, as although i work monday - friday i would like to get back playing out here in the lower divisions as i know most teams train on evenings due to the weather. Any information would be much appreciated.

Dale


----------



## gg277 (Aug 10, 2010)

dale.vine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have recently moved here myself from the Uk and played for Wolverhampton Wanderers to academy level back home before an ankle break ended my career there. Played semi-professional after that until moving here to Limassol. I would be interested in helping out assisting with coaching children and also with finding areas of interest for the classes on the island. If your interested please let me know.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Thanks for your interest. If you give me your email address, i'll get in and can exchange telephone numbers that way.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Why the secrecy over who it is ? Surely you would get more people interested if this pro had a name that was recognisable ?


----------



## dale.vine (Aug 11, 2010)

gg277 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for your interest. If you give me your email address, i'll get in and can exchange telephone numbers that way.



Hello,

my email is <snip>
cheers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

gg277 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for your interest. If you give me your email address, i'll get in and can exchange telephone numbers that way.


Please DO NOT give your personal email addresses here. Spam bots trawl forums looking for email so that they can bombard you with rubbish.
That is what the private messsage facility is for.


----------



## gg277 (Aug 10, 2010)

I didn't realise there was a private message facility. I am in no way a spam bot! New to the forum. Just private message me your email. Thanks.


----------



## gg277 (Aug 10, 2010)

philly said:


> Why the secrecy over who it is ? Surely you would get more people interested if this pro had a name that was recognisable ?


Hi there, there is no secrecy just wanted to find out if parents would like this for there children


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

gg277 said:


> I didn't realise there was a private message facility. I am in no way a spam bot! New to the forum. Just private message me your email. Thanks.


gg277 I was not suggesting you are a spam bot. spam bots are an automatic programme that trawl the web looking for email addresses which are then bombarded with all sorts of advertising and other rubbish. 
Thati s why we try to protect our users by deleting email addresses from the forum and why we have the private messagingfacility. Once you have 5 good posts the PM facility will become available to you.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## gg277 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi there,

Thanks I will look forward to using the PM facility.

Regards


----------



## dale.vine (Aug 11, 2010)

gg277 said:


> I didn't realise there was a private message facility. I am in no way a spam bot! New to the forum. Just private message me your email. Thanks.


ok thanks! still getting use to this site myself. i'll pm you my email

cheers


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

dale.vine said:


> ok thanks! still getting use to this site myself. i'll pm you my email
> 
> cheers



Hi what team do you play for? My son is a pro out here to and also has a school starting shortly for young children.

Thanks
Cherie


----------



## dale.vine (Aug 11, 2010)

hi cherrie,

who is your son playing for out here.. i think the football schools would be an excellent idea especially amongst the british community out here, where is he starting it up over in peyia way where you live?

dale


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

dale.vine said:


> hi cherrie,
> 
> who is your son playing for out here.. i think the football schools would be an excellent idea especially amongst the british community out here, where is he starting it up over in peyia way where you live?
> 
> dale


Hi

I'll ask you again what team do you play for? Why the secrecy. There shouldn't be any problem you saying what team you play for.:confused2:

Cherie


----------



## dale.vine (Aug 11, 2010)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> 
> I'll ask you again what team do you play for? Why the secrecy. There shouldn't be any problem you saying what team you play for.:confused2:
> 
> Cherie


Hi Cherie,

Your mistaken, if you read the thread fully its not myself whose playing out here, its the user gg277 who started the thread who is. i just enquired about whether or not he'd like any help with the coaching as i use to play back in england for wolves but due to injury now work out in cyprus in finance but would like to get back playing and involved in anyway i can  hence why i asked about your son as id happily offer to help out too. 

hope this clears things up


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

dale.vine said:


> Hi Cherie,
> 
> Your mistaken, if you read the thread fully its not myself whose playing out here, its the user gg277 who started the thread who is. i just enquired about whether or not he'd like any help with the coaching as i use to play back in england for wolves but due to injury now work out in cyprus in finance but would like to get back playing and involved in anyway i can  hence why i asked about your son as id happily offer to help out too.
> 
> hope this clears things up


Sorry my mistake, Just think it's a little odd don't you think he wont say who he is playing for, my son plays for kouklia, Paphos, did play for Peyia but never got paid like all the other players so having to go to fifa for it. Very happy now took a division down but at least he gets paid :clap2:

Thanks


----------



## dale.vine (Aug 11, 2010)

Cherie said:


> Sorry my mistake, Just think it's a little odd don't you think he wont say who he is playing for, my son plays for kouklia, Paphos, did play for Peyia but never got paid like all the other players so having to go to fifa for it. Very happy now took a division down but at least he gets paid :clap2:
> 
> Thanks


o yer i heard about that issue with the players not getting paid at a lot of clubs last season, any closer to resolving that with fifa or is it still ongoing with no clear answer .. 

sounds like hes better of now either way and if hes enjoying it thats what counts! as i said if he is doing a football school where i could be of any assistance please let me know 

dale


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

dale.vine said:


> o yer i heard about that issue with the players not getting paid at a lot of clubs last season, any closer to resolving that with fifa or is it still ongoing with no clear answer ..
> 
> sounds like hes better of now either way and if hes enjoying it thats what counts! as i said if he is doing a football school where i could be of any assistance please let me know
> 
> dale


No closer in getting his money off Peyia so in the hands of lawyers and Fifa,
Thanks


----------

